# Interest check: IASCA judges training - Central Illinois



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have been talking with Moe about having a judges training in the Midwest. It seems the current limitation to including SQ in competitions in this area, thereby growing this format again, is the lack of trained and willing SQ and install judges. The event coordinators in this area are spl guys at heart and have been unwilling to judge the SQ format themselves at their events.

Moe is willing and eager to conduct a judges training in this area, provided we are able to secure a minimum number of participants. The training takes 2 days to complete and costs about $100. We are looking at the weekend of August 8-9 to conduct this training. Yes that is late in the season, but hopefully it leaves enough time for at least 1 SQ event to be scheduled before the end of the season.

If enough people commit to attending, I will work to secure a location somewhere in or near Peoria, IL. Depending on the cost of the location, a small amount may need to be added to the $100 to cover it. I will also try to get a block of hotel rooms at a group rate if there are enough people that would want to stay the night.

If you are interested and able to commit to this training, please add your name to the list below.

1 Bob Johann
2 Eric Frey
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

I will post this message in a couple of places and attempt to keep the lists in sync.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

It is also important to understand that just because you take the training does not mean you are obligated to judge. Many competitors have taken the training solely to improve as a competitor. This is not only acceptable, but encouraged.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Also Note--This training wont teach you critical listening skills. It is more geared toward review and understanding of the rulebook so judging can be consistent between judges. also review of IASCA history, why certain rules are in place (intent), judging ethics etc...


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Of course, count me in.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Hi everyone. I have been talking with Moe about having a judges training in the Midwest. It seems the current limitation to including SQ in competitions in this area, thereby growing this format again, is the lack of trained and willing SQ and install judges. The event coordinators in this area are spl guys at heart and have been unwilling to judge the SQ format themselves at their events.
> 
> Moe is willing and eager to conduct a judges training in this area, provided we are able to secure a minimum number of participants. The training takes 2 days to complete and costs about $100. We are looking at the weekend of August 8-9 to conduct this training. Yes that is late in the season, but hopefully it leaves enough time for at least 1 SQ event to be scheduled before the end of the season.
> 
> ...


Yes please.


----------



## p3ernie (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

If you are interested and able to commit to this training, please add your name to the list below.

1 Bob Johann
2 Eric Frey
3 Richard Vedvik
4 Aron Johnson
5
6
7
8
9
10

I will post this message in a couple of places and attempt to keep the lists in sync.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Ill throw a plug out there for the judges training. I attended the IASCA judges training several years ago and found it to be extremely interesting and helpful. Even if you dont plan on judging, there is a lot to be learned for personal tuning and especially if you plan on becoming a competitor.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are interested and able to commit to this training, please add your name to the list below.

1 Bob Johann
2 Eric Frey
3 Richard Vedvik
4 Aron Johnson
5 Eric Allen
6
7
8
9
10

I will post this message in a couple of places and attempt to keep the lists in sync.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

If you are interested and able to commit to this training, please add your name to the list below.

1 Bob Johann
2 Eric Frey
3 Richard Vedvik
4 Aron Johnson
5 Brandon Woodward
6 Troy Maxwell Mieczkowski
7 Eric Allen
8 Austin Moore
9 Tom Meyers
10 Michael Rodden
11
12
13
14
15


I will post this message in a couple of places and attempt to keep the lists in sync.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumping this up for any other interested individuals. Based on the response, I am checking on a location to have this. I hope to hear back in the next couple days.


----------



## dropbtm (May 23, 2011)

Count me in----Jason May:


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Jason.

If you are interested and able to commit to this training, please add your name to the list below.

1 Bob Johann
2 Eric Frey
3 Richard Vedvik
4 Aron Johnson
5 Brandon Woodward
6 Troy Maxwell Mieczkowski
7 Eric Allen
8 Austin Moore
9 Tom Meyers
10 Michael Rodden
11 Jason May
12 Jake Hintz
13
14
15


I will post this message in a couple of places and attempt to keep the lists in sync.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumping this up. The only thing I am waiting on is the code for the block of rooms at the hotel. It will be August 8 and 9 at the Quality Inn and Suites in Peoria, IL. Once I have the codes and the sign up information from IASCA, I'll make a new post with it.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok everyone, we are down to the last week to sign up. The list of people above that expressed interest in this training is why it was put together. If you haven't signed up yet, the time is now. Don't be the reason why it falls through after being part of why it was put together. July 12 is the deadline.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll get on it 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

